# Most comfortable grip 9mm



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like to hear opinions about which 9mm make and model has the most ergonomic, comfortable grip and why. Right now, my vote would be for the Walther P99. How about you?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

For me it's a toss up between a 9mm 1911, an FNP, or a 226 Sig Sauer.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I would have to agree with Johnson. The 1911 platform is the most comfortable gun I have ever wrapped my hands around. 

Outside of that my vote would have to go for either the H&K P30 or the S&W M&P.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The grip on my P229 fits my hand like a glove. My past XDs were pretty good, but not the same as the Sig. I had a Taurus PT92 way back that was very bulky, and looking back, I didn't like very much.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Another vote for the 1911. For me, running a very close 2nd is the CZ.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

None of the above recommendations come from the factory with palm swell (with the exception of the tekhead). For me, any CZ with palm swell (75 and SP/P variants), and the P30 in a close second. They'd be tied if the P30 had a metal frame.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Out of the few 9mm's that I've handled, the CZ P-01 gets my vote. It rests in my hand most comfortably and LT hit the nail on the head in regards to the palm swell which is just the right amount and makes for a well proportioned grasp.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 17, 2009)

sigma sw9ve


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

While I'm a big fan of both the 1911 and 1935 designs, from my knothole there is no question that a BHP wearing Spegel grips is the most ergonomically friendly of all. This even with 1911s using custom grips.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

M&P with the mid sized back strap


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*9mm*

I have Browning Hi-Power with Pachmayr grips. Very comfortable.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Although I LOVE my XD, M&P has to be the most ergonomic. Every time I pick one up, it feels like it was meant to be there. And they shoot awesome! ....why don't I have one?!!


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a toss up between my M&P 9c, and my CZ P-01...They both feel awesome in my hand ....


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Donato said:


> I'd like to hear opinions about which 9mm make and model has the most ergonomic, comfortable grip and why. Right now, my vote would be for the Walther P99. How about you?


Go grab yourself a handfull of Taurus 24/7 OSS Tactical 9mm. I know there are Taurus doubters out there, but it feels great in your hand and shoots sweet! I've run various ammo through it and it has yet to fail to feed or eject. 
Give it a try.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> Go grab yourself a handfull of Taurus 24/7 OSS Tactical 9mm. I know there are Taurus doubters out there, but it feels great in your hand and shoots sweet! I've run various ammo through it and it has yet to fail to feed or eject.
> Give it a try.


I did handle a Taurus 24/7 and while it was OK, I still did not think it was nearly as comfortable in my hand as the P99. The grip felt "fat" but then, I have smaller hands.


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

In my hand the CZ 75 Compact or CZ P-01 are far and away the best feeling handgun I have ever held right out of the box. They feel like a natural extension of my hand. Great contour of the grip, excellent trigger finger placement with my hands. Next up would be a full size CZ 75 followed by a single stack 1911 and the Browning Hi-Power. I have yet to find a polymer grip gun that feels good in my hand - it maybe just what I am used to having grown up with 1911's and Hi Powers.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well before everybody starts laughing, I am serious..I love the CZ 75 and SIG P226 grips, but lately I purchased a used SIG P6 which has a single stack magazine, and that grip is just the perfect fit for my hands.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

EVO80 said:


> In my hand the CZ 75 Compact or CZ P-01 are far and away the best feeling handgun I have ever held right out of the box. They feel like a natural extension of my hand. Great contour of the grip, excellent trigger finger placement with my hands. Next up would be a full size CZ 75 followed by a single stack 1911 and the Browning Hi-Power. I have yet to find a polymer grip gun that feels good in my hand - it maybe just what I am used to having grown up with 1911's and Hi Powers.


Are you referring to the CZ 75 D PCR???


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> None of the above recommendations come from the factory with palm swell (with the exception of the tekhead). For me, any CZ with palm swell (75 and SP/P variants), and the P30 in a close second. They'd be tied if the P30 had a metal frame.


But does it have to have a palm swell to be a good fitting weapon? The way a set of 1911's grips are shaped lend themselves well to the hand. Same though for most factory Sig Grips. I had Hogue's on my P226 that had that swell and I removed them in favor of a wood set that for me feel much better. Not to take away from the CZ I just don't see the swell is being a selling point for many people.

+1 on a BHP though. I like the feel of those pretty much no matter her grip panel.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> But does it have to have a palm swell to be a good fitting weapon? The way a set of 1911's grips are shaped lend themselves well to the hand. Same though for most factory Sig Grips. I had Hogue's on my P226 that had that swell and I removed them in favor of a wood set that for me feel much better. Not to take away from the CZ I just don't see the swell is being a selling point for many people.
> 
> +1 on a BHP though. I like the feel of those pretty much no matter her grip panel.


Well certainly I can't speak for everyone, but for me there was a HUGE difference once I found a weapon with palm swell. I only wish all weapons had this option.

Of course YMMV but if the OP is asking about comfort and does not know what palm swell is, it is absolutely worth investigating. :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> But does it have to have a palm swell to be a good fitting weapon?


Nope, of course not, it's a personal preference, you know that already. My USP Compact has a completely different grip and it fits in my hand good, but it doesn't fit as good as my P-01. I favor the fit of the factory rubber stocks on my P-01 but I can shoot either gun well regardless.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Well certainly I can't speak for everyone, but for me there was a HUGE difference once I found a weapon with palm swell. I only wish all weapons had this option.
> 
> Of course YMMV but if the OP is asking about comfort and does not know what palm swell is, it is absolutely worth investigating. :smt023


Isn't palm swell something that helps to make your hand fit the gun better and make it more comfortable? - e.g., as advertised here: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productnumber=953134
Please correct me if I am wrong, as I am still a newbie. Thanks.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Donato said:


> Isn't palm swell something that helps to make your hand fit the gun better and make it more comfortable? - e.g., as advertised here: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productnumber=953134
> Please correct me if I am wrong, as I am still a newbie. Thanks.


Yes and no.

There are many who refer to a rounded rear grip as palm swell, but I believe the contemporary definition is exhibited here:

http://www.czgrips.us/images/JP EAA Gun 003.jpg (right side)

http://pixelways.com/eBay/040906/3grips.jpg (leftmost example)

http://www.czgrips.us/images/Iviry Back.jpg


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M&P large grip has palm swell also. If you try an M&P try all 3 grips. They can make a significant difference in how the gun fits and feels.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Does the XD9 come with palm swell? In any case, as I have stated repeatedly, the Walther P99 was perfect in my hand and I noticed the difference immediately and dramatically from one handgun to the P99, including the XDM9.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Donato said:


> Does the XD9 come with palm swell? In any case, as I have stated repeatedly, the Walther P99 was perfect in my hand and I noticed the difference immediately and dramatically from one handgun to the P99, including the XDM9.


Haha, what a mess I've made.

Yes, the XD9 has curvature on the rear of the grip. No, the XD9 does not have curvature on the sides of the grip.

By my definition, it does not have palm swell, although some would say it does.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the feel of the HK P2000 and the Sig 226.
If I could wrap my mit around a new LadyHawk that could be the most comfortable.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

My Colt Defender .45 feels like it was custom made for my hand. I love the grip this gun!! 
Maybe all 1911 models would fell this way with the Houge grip which came standard on the sidearm. I will let you know when I move up to the Springfield .45 I want.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

SIG Sauer P226, I am also very fond of my Jericho 941


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

I have to recommend my Bersa Thunder UC 9mm... it's all steel so no soft sticky grips, but my medium-large hand is a perfect fit for it.. whereas I HATE Glock grip fit in general.. 

Lots of people ignore the Bersa 9mm guns but they are superb, especially for this lefty.. the slide release and safety are both left thumb/right thumb, and the mag release is the only thing still on only one side of the gun.. plus, the safety and the slide release are big and bumpy without tearing up your thumbs, so you can easily flip safety on and off, and easily drop that slide release without any pain/blisters.. amazing how many guns are hard on you with those things...


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the feel of my CZ P-01 and the wifes' M&P compact 9...


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I would say cZ75 followed by the Browning HP.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

There's no contest -the Browning Hi-Power wins the ergo test every time. I'd venture to say the CZ 75 takes a close second.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

M&P :smt033


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

This was one of the biggest factors in my decision of purchasing my new handgun. I like the 1911's a lot, but I went with the Beretta Px4. It just feels like I was born with it in my hand....Swwweeeeet feel, and it looks good toobrokenimage


----------

